# Rescue: Eatontown, New Jersey



## OneBadBunny!!! (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi folks,



Sorry I haven't been around much... I've been very busy. Peter is doing well, he is as happy as ever! 

On the other hand, there is a new bunny at the animal shelter I volunteer at. But for some reason bunnies take forever to get adopted at our shelter.If it took about two mos. for the sweetest little female blk dwarf to get adopted, I can't even imagine how long its gonna take for a gigantic white fur ball to get adopted. He is all white except for some brown on his nose, ears and feet, I guess you would him a charlie. He is extremely friendly and doesn't mind being held for long periods of time. (although I mind, because he is sooo darn heavy lol) He also has the most amazing eyes that I've ever seen on an animal. They are ruby in the center and then a lilac-blue surrounds it. They are gorgeous!!! 



But thats only my opinion, most people don't want a pet with red eyes for whatever strange reason. I'm fostering a guinea pig who hasn't been adopted in over 8mos. because of his red eyes. I've been fostering him for only 3 weeks and with a bath, some socializing and some exposure on the internet, he is being adopted on Sunday by a woman from New York. 

Back to the bunny, I realllllly want him for myself BUT its up to my parents.... They are kind of on the fence about it. Honestly I think they want him. Now I like to call myself open-minded about things like religion and supernatural lol. But I think something is trying to tell me to get this bunny. Here's why: He was brought into the shelter on my B-day (august 8). His name is Sarge (my dad is a police sergeant and he is the one who was playing with him at the shelter). And last but not least the red eyes... This guinea pig I'm fostering has really made my realize how people can be rediculous about animal eye color. Maybe something doesnt want me to let this bun rot away in the shelter like the guinea pig did...



I don't know lol, do you see what this has done to me?ullhair:I've been thinking about him sooo much, I've already pick out a name. I wanted to name him "Stanley" it goes with my people name theme and sounds good next to Peter. It is also the name of my favorite Lifehouse album "Stanley Climbfall"... My parents say it should stay Sarge lol for my dad. I think we have agreed on Sergeant Stanley Climbfall lmao. Its a mouthfull lol. I don't believe we have agreed on a name but not on adopting him lmao. My family is ssooo messed up lol.



Anyway I will try and get pictures soon. If anyone is interested please please please say so. I would rather see him go to someone else's home. That way I could have room for another animal that might need me more ex. stray, kill shelter foster...

I really hope that my parents let me take Sergeant Stanley Climbfall home, but if not I hope that one of you will take him home!!!

Thanks for reading!!

<3 Samantha

BTW, he's at the Monmouth County SPCA in Eatontown, NJ.


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow, he sounds like such a pretty sweetheart  

I know what you mean about the red-eyed animal thing! :X People are so silly. 
My first rabbit ever was a red-eyed white Holland Lop, and my hamster is golden banded (White with gold bands) with red eyes (I love her SO much. She's the best hamster in the world, and my red-eyed white bunny was the nicest bunny I've ever met since....And I was only about five when we got her. ) 

Good luck on the bunny! I hope either you can take him, or there's someone close to you that can 

~Diana and Butter


----------



## Spring (Aug 28, 2007)

I can not even begin to tell you how awesome French Lops are... I own one and boy have they got me hooked! Bru can be quite bossy, but he is like a lovable giant with a short temper . They are absolute dolls though and love to be cuddled up next to you.. I could go on all day about how gorgeous and wonderful french lops are.

I hope you are able to take him home . If I was closer and you weren't able to adopt him, I would take him home in a heart beat.. can't get enough of frenchie love! 

I can't wait to see pictures! I really do hope you adopt him, or if that's not possible, he goes to an equally amazing home .


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Aug 30, 2007)

Here he is... Oh he's so darn cute!:heartbeat:


----------



## Spring (Aug 30, 2007)

Ohh...My...GOSH!!

Is he cute or what! Awwwww! I just love that big face!

I hope he goes to an awesome home, he deserves it! Give him a nose rub from me!


----------



## JimD (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Samantha!

I'm in Northern NJ (Bergen County)

Pencil me in to help with transport or a couple of "safe days".
I've got very limited room, but could make some extra for a few days.



~Jim


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks everyone! Dad might just be caving... Hopefully I can bring "Sergeant Stanley Climbfall" home on Sunday! He was soo friendly today, he was licking everyone at the shelter!


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 31, 2007)

Awww how cute are those spots on his ears! Lol. Cool, who could resist bunnies? :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2007)

Did ya get him?


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 4, 2007)

:yeahthat:????????


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Sep 5, 2007)

If only there was a way to transport him to WV...

And have my mom let me keep him....

He's so adorable. I've wanted a frenchie for a while.


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Sep 8, 2007)

Dad hasn't caved yet... I still have some foster pigs left because a family that was meant to take two of the girls backed out. Errr, people can be so rude. They promised and promised they would adopt them and then never came to pick them up! My dad won't let me get Sergeant Stanley until the pigs have been adopted.


----------

